

I made the games Chain World, Sleep is Death, and Passage. Ask me anything. - GraffitiTim
http://anyasq.com/218-im-a-solo-game-developer-who-made-passage-sleep-is-death-and-chain-world

======
prayag
You need to get some high profile people to get some buzz going. If you can
get someone like Ashton Kutcher (it shouldn't be too hard since you look well-
connected in the Silicon Valley) and get a vibe on Twitter going that's going
to be a great coming out party.

I think Anyasq has a huge potential as a celebrity public interview site and
there is a lot of revenue potential there.

~~~
GraffitiTim
Thanks! We're working on getting some high profile people, as well as other
topical and/or interesting people. It takes some time but I think our "flow"
is improving.

If anyone knows someone who could do a great AMA (of any sort), we'd love an
introduction.

------
GraffitiTim
Jason Rohrer is a solo developer whose game "Chain World" was the subject of a
popular HN post a few days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2778458>

He already weighed in on the top comment from that thread, about Chain World
branching into multiple copies.

